# HTML-Dokument mit Netbeans ausführen



## starbug (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab folgendes Problem. Ich soll eine ganz einfaches HTML-Dokument schreiben mit dem man den BMI berechnen kann. Dazu soll JSP verwendet werden. Hab dieses Dokument dann mit Netbeans geschrieben. Hier mal der Code



```
<html >
<head>
<title>BMI berechnen</title>
</head>

<body>
<h3>BMI berechnen</h3>
<%-- Berechnung des BMI mit festen Werten 
     fÃ¼r Gewicht und KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶ÃŸe --%>
<%
float weight, height, bmi; // lokale Variablen
weight = 61f;
height = 1.68f;
bmi = weight / (height * height);
%>
  
<p> Ihr Gewicht von <%= weight %> kg und
    Ihre GrÃ¶ÃŸe von <%= height %> m ergeben 
    einen Body Mass Index (BMI) von <%= bmi %> </p>

<p>Ideal ist ein BMI zwischen 20 und 24</p>
</body>
</html>
```


Wie kann ich das nun über Netbeans ausführen? Wenn ich auf run gehen wird immer so ne Info Seite geladen. Hab leider noch nie was mit JSP gemacht. Danke schon im vorraus


----------

